
I reverse engineered a motherboard - mmastrac
https://kazlauskas.me/entries/i-reverse-engineered-a-motherboard.html
======
dewyatt
Seems like a misleading headline. He reverse-engineered some software to
control some LEDs on his motherboard, I guess.

From the title, I thought he would be dumping the schematics+firmware+etc of a
motherboard, which would be pretty interesting.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
I agree the headline is misleading, but its a cool writeup nonetheless.

------
kogepathic
_> Turns out the mother­board uses a pro­pri­et­ary Su­per I/O chip: Nu­vo­ton
NC­T6795D! ... This chip is ap­par­ently made ex­clus­ively for MSI and MSI
re­fuses to provide the spec­sheets for the chip_

This is why exclusivity agreements suck for the user. It means the vendor gets
to claim they can't release details of something for competitive reasons.

I'm glad OP was able to reverse engineer the driver to control the RGB LEDs.
Now if only motherboard manufacturers would offer a cheaper board without an
LED driver that most people don't care about...

------
poizan42
> Could I de­bug a driver in a live sys­tem? Turns out it is pos­sible, but
> not without a second com­puter with a serial head­er.

You can do kernel debugging over ethernet: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/hardware/hh...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/hardware/hh439346\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
inetknght
What I got from this is that I need to check out RWEverything and x64dbg...
the former looks neat and the latter which looks a lot like a modern OllyDbg.

Congrats accomplishing what you wanted to.

~~~
Cerium
I recently did some reverse engineering with x64dbg. Amazing experience. It
has code flow graphing like ida, has selection decompilation, and a bunch of
other features.

